# log in North Saint Vrain-Shelly's Cottages Run



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

think it's extractable by z drag?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

jballen1 said:


> think it's extractable by z drag?



Yes, I am sure with a little effort it could be removed.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Anyone interested in a shelly's run/log removal?


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Don't think it's at a runable level. I might be able to swing by and winch out the log though.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

glenn said:


> Anyone interested in a shelly's run/log removal?


Glenn, sounds like the one we removed from above the spillway early in the season. I'm game to move it again. Z-Drag this time though!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing malozzi. Not that it stopped us before, but the low level might keep me from going back right now.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Could just be a good chance to practice the z-drag and grab some gordons at ob.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

nmalozzi said:


> Could just be a good chance to practice the z-drag and grab some gordons at ob.


This is true. I guess we can give it a go, and dick around in the play park.


----------



## ktm200 (Jul 22, 2009)

On 7/20 I ran this - The Log is right below the trout - creek restaurant...river right...easymiss on the left...but 2 more feet of water...it could be super ugly and hidden...be careful!!


----------



## LDean (May 6, 2009)

nmalozzi said:


> Could just be a good chance to practice the z-drag and grab some gordons at ob.


So, are we heading to Lyons tonight??


----------

